# Mak 1 star general vs fast eddy pg 500



## bayamon23 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi I am new this group. I currently own a Webber smokey mountain 18.5. I am looking to purchase either a mak 1 star general or the fast eddy pg 500. I was looking for opinions on both. Thanks.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 17, 2016)

I have the pg500.  I can't compare it to the MAK, but it is both a great smoker and great grill.  The grill does some of the best steaks I have ever done.  It is also great at burgers or chicken thighs in zone 4.  No worries about flame ups.

You can fit 2 butts or a couple of small briskets easily. The grill over the open flame holds 4 ribeyes or 8-10 thighs.

I am sure the mak is great too, but you won't go wrong with the pg500


----------



## gary s (Jan 19, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice chilly, windy day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

